# Shark fishing



## kelleymmm1 (Mar 11, 2006)

Does anyone now how or what i need to catch a shark around murrells inlet. Last year i cought a 3 foot one from a kayak about 300 yards off shore in litchfield.let it go but the fight was awesome.I got a buddy coming down who wants to expierence it.What bait should we use and line , leeter, chum?


----------



## Blues Brother (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm not much of a shark fisherman, and I don't know that area, but anything bloody will suffice as bait. A mackerel head would be a good one. Sharks aren't very picky.  You'll definately want to use wire leader, though. Obviously, they have a mouthfull of teeth. Line is really up to you. It depends on what sort of fight you want. Go ultra-light for a long, drawn out fight. Go heavier for a shorter fight but land more fish. There are a million different ways to do it. Whatever you do, though, be safe. Shark fishing from a kayak doesn't sound like on of the safest things one could do.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I DO shark fish, but am not familiar with the area you're referring. If you are looking for the little 3 foot "pups", which are a lot of fun if you get into 'em heavy, then simple gear will suffice. 20# mono and a reel with a good drag, 4/0 circle hook on a 100# mono leader, with enough weight to hold bottom.

Whiting heads are about as good as the bait gets, and are very easy to come by. It is not necessary to try and chum the water, if there are pups around, they will bite.

A 3'-4' shark doesn't have the teeth to require wire leader...You should be able to catch several before needing to replace a leader. Having said that, don't reach in his mouth once he's over about 2' long, or you can get bit pretty good.

For the bigger sharks, a Penn 545 reel full of 30# Trilene and a leader of .080 weedeater line is tough enough for anything under 8 feet long, and about an 8 or 10/0 hook is plenty. I'd like about half a big whiting for this rig, or maybe half of a bonita head. 

DON'T spend a bunch of money on shielded cable "SHARK LEADERS" that you see on the shelves with the big 'ol hooks. They look mighty important, but are for the tourists who fish with their wife's roast.

If you want to "get into" the sharks, keep an eye on this forum, and be ready to head for St. Simon's Pier in the near future...They'll be in the sound between St. Simons and Jekyll Island by the literal thousands very shortly.

I'll be postin' when they show up.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

i would recommend using whatever you caught the other one on.


----------



## shark fisher (Nov 22, 2003)

not so big on shark fishing any more, but as far as for bait, blues or ladyfish are very bloody and are excelent bait for shark. Allways worked for me!
I would save the whiting for eating. GOOOOOD!!!
Except for the heads, but I'd only use them if they were fresh. Same goes for the others mentioned!
Exspecially the lady fish, as they will turn to mush not long after they die and are no longer good (ie wont stay on the hook and have bleed out).
But only keep if of Legal size for the type caught,
and planning to eat. As they are being destroyed much faster than you think. Good Luck!


----------



## bubba 250 (Aug 22, 2005)

i like to shark fish i use a penn 320 with a 5 foot 80 wire leader and a 8 circle hook but if you fish the piers of myrtle beach you cant fish for sharks its a big find it scars the poor turons even though they swim with them all day but when the water warms up to around 65 the black tips sould be coming in and they make for some good steaks for the grill but i dont think i would try it from a kayak you mite hook somthing bigger than the kayak but could be fun good luck and any fish heads blues or a hole pin fish of goodsize would work tight lines bubba


----------



## kelleymmm1 (Mar 11, 2006)

thanks for the tips I have been to the jetties twice. thats between hunnington and garden city, we tried squid and the little live crabs, no luck. Then yesterday we set out to waccamaw river and cought 1 decent cat and a mud fish or lung fish they have some teeth. Going back out tonight for the cats well see.


----------



## TOMKATJ (Mar 29, 2006)

*catching sharks*

This is my first post. Love reading all about the catches you guys and gals make. But I would like to know, if you are fishing off the pier and a shark takes your line, what do you do?


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Reel him in duh!!  

No seriously, it depends on the pier. Some of the "walker piers" go ahead and cut ur line. I dunno if any of the piers in the myrtle area will let u bring one up. I would ask the people in the pier house what to do if you do hook a big shark. It all depends on the pier. But remember that sharks do have length regulations so check on that before keepin one. Good luck and welcome to the site.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Less than a foot is fine, but when you get much bigger you're going to see problems bringing them up. Remember, MB is a tourist area and all it takes is one person saying something and they all come running to "look at the shark." But then, if you're good you can cut an' gut what you want and roll the rest back into the water under the rail before anyone realizes you had anything at all. Bottom line, when it even looks like someone is fighting a big fish and everyone is chasing around clearing lines, tourists flock. The more tourists, the more chance of a problem. Your best bet if you really want to shark fish is to simply go past the county line into Georgetown and fish for them from the surf.


----------



## bonnie (Apr 9, 2006)

*shark fishing at huntington and in the inlet*

I live in Murrells inlet and fish huntington and the inlet. If I catch little fish that I don't want to eat I cut them up for bait. This regularly snags cub sharks with no effort. 

If often employ this tactic to "liven things up" when I notice my kids are getting bored.

Unfortunately, I have yet to catch a decent sized "eater", but that probablly has to do with the fact that I'm not using any sort of shark rig.


----------

